# Kinh nghiệm hữu ích mẹ bầu và các ông bố cần biết trước khi lên bàn đẻ



## hong nhung (23/7/18)

Những chia sẻ hữu ích dưới đây sẽ giúp cả mẹ và bố chuẩn bị tâm lý tốt hơn và sẽ giảm bớt đi những lo lắng, căng thẳng khi đến giai đoạn sinh nở.

*Kinh nghiệm đi đẻ cho mẹ*
Thời gian dự sinh khoảng một tuần thì bạn có thể sẽ sinh, thế nên trong khoảng 2 tuần trước ngày dự sinh thì các mẹ cần phải chuẩn bị mọi thứ. Và những thứ cần thiết như sau:

- 5 chiếc áo sơ sinh cộng thêm tã vải sơ sinh, miếng lót sơ sinh khoảng một gói, gối cho bé, khăn tắm cho bé và các vật dụng cần thiết khác nữa như bao tay, bao chân, mũ, nón sơ sinh.

– Dầu khuynh diệp và tăm bông vệ sinh, các loại khăn sữa, khăn giấy dùng để cho bé đi vệ sinh là rất cần thiết, bình sữa, một bộ quần áo đẹp cho bé khi đi xuất viện.

Còn về phần gạc băng rốn thì bạn cũng không cần phải chuẩn bị vì đến bệnh viện họ sẽ chuẩn bị sẵn cho bạn trong những ngày ở viện, nhưng cũng có một số bệnh viện tư thì họ thay băng rốn bằng các miếng kẹp rốn sẽ tiện lợi hơn rất nhiều.

– Bạn cần mang các loại giấy tờ như sổ hộ khấu, thẻ bảo hiểm y tế, chứng minh thư nhân dân để tránh trường hợp mà bệnh viện yêu cầu lại không có phải về nhà tìm rất mất thời gian.

– Mộ bộ quần áo đẹp để chuẩn bị xuất viện, còn trong khi nằm viện thì mẹ sẽ mặc đồ của bệnh viện rồi.

– Khi đi sinh đẻ bạn cần chuẩn bị những thứ cần thiết đó là 2 đôi tất chân, 1 băng vệ sinh cho sản phụ, 1 cuộn giấy vệ sinh, khăn mặt, bàn chải , kem đánh răng, áo ngực, miếng lót để thấm sữa, các loại quần lót dùng 1 lần hiện nay bán rất nhiều ở chợ và các cửa hàng bạn có thể mua sẵn.






_Cả bố và mẹ cần chuẩn bị sẵn những vật dụng, đồ dùng, giấy tờ cần thiết trước dự sinh 2 tuần (Ảnh minh họa)_
​*Kinh nghiệm đưa vơ đi đẻ cho bố*
Trước khi y tá mang bé đi tắm bạn phải kiểm tra thật kỹ số của con mình tránh trường hợp bị nhầm lẫn nhưng sẽ hiếm khi xảy ra tình huống đấy vì các bé mới sinh sẽ được mặc đồ của bệnh viện.

Trước khi chuẩn bị xuất viện bạn cũng nên đi gặp bác sỹ để được tư vấn về những vấn đề chăm sóc sinh khỏe của sau sinh cho vợ và cho em bé. Cần bổ sung dinh dưỡng như thế nào cho hợp lý cho mẹ và cách chăm sóc bé, nên làm gì và tránh những gì…

Nếu cả hai vợ chồng đều chuẩn bị kĩ lưỡng thì sẽ không phải cuống cuồng, lo lắng hay gặp thiếu sót khi đi đẻ. Như vậy chuyện vượt cạn mới nhẹ nhàng và không còn là nỗi ám ảnh với nhiều cặp vợ chồng, nhất là với những người lần đầu làm cha mẹ.

_Nguồn: GDVN_​


----------

